# Making Bait Rigs . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Making Bait Rigs . . .

*http://www.saltstrong.com/articles/how-to-make-a-sabiki-rig/*

TIGHT LINES !!!


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Making Bait Rigs . . .
> 
> *http://www.saltstrong.com/articles/how-to-make-a-sabiki-rig/*
> 
> TIGHT LINES !!!


Keep in mind that if you are fishing in the MD side of the bay, you can only have two hooks on them. I am not 100% certain what rule applies in the ocean waters though (Ocean City). I am not going to post links. You can google "sabiki rig maryland" and the first link should point to a thread in this forum.


----------

